

Programming Sockets in Python - kallesverige
http://levlaz.org/programming-web-sockets-in-python/

======
MikeyYeahYeah
Looks like the title was already changed on the actual article.

------
marios
Title should be changed to "Programming sockets in Python". This blog post has
nothing to do with websockets.

~~~
levlaz
Yes I know :( That was my initial mistake, the blog post itself has been
updated..

~~~
kallesverige
Nevertheless, great article, levlaz! Thanks for writing it. At least, I found
it very useful.

